# fdisk on Mac G3 PPC



## Rustman (Feb 10, 2011)

Alright... first I attempted version 8, which locks up during hardware identification... so I go to version 7.2, and it started... awesome.  So I do a standard install and first thing fdisk picks up is a bunch of partitions.  Fine, I expected that.  

I let it pick the default layout, and attempt to write the changes... error-crash.  Sigh.  Ok, so maybe it has something to do with what is there?  I load up a linux livecd to bring me to bash, run cfdisk, and delete everything there except the default apple partition.  shutdown, restart into FreeBSD again, and this time the fdisk shows me.... nothing.  literally.  It's like my harddrive doesn't exist anymore.  

So I go back to my livecd... yup.. still unused... so maybe it has to be partitioned?  So, I partition it and load BSD again... nope.  Still nothing.  Maybe it needs to be bootable?  I go back again and change the bootable flag.  Nope.. still don't have a harddrive according to FreeBSD... oh and a "found 11" fault and crash when I try to do anything except quit from fdisk.

Everything else I've tried to load on this thing has had no problems.  What is the deal here?


----------



## Rustman (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok... found one problem.  FreeBSD install isn't going to fdisk; it kicks right to the disk labeller... but without actually setting up a disk partition, there is nothing to label.


----------



## sossego (Feb 10, 2011)

You need to go to the fixit menu.
Choose shell.
Switch to tty4.
Follow these instructions:

http://sites.google.com/site/tingox/powermac_g4_freebsd at 2010-6-12

After that, type exit and then exit to the install menu and follow the normal procedures


```
gpart show
```
 will let you see the disk layout.

```
gpart delete -i<partition>
```
 will let you remove.


----------

